# What Gender Is My Asian Forest Scorpion?



## Dillio (Apr 17, 2017)

So I was very curious about the gender of my Asian Forest Scorpion, Pete, and I read that you need a picture of their stomachs. Well when I woke up this morning it was sitting like this so i quickly took some pictures. So can anyone tell me if it is Male or Female? Thanks


----------



## ScorpSarah (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks female to me  but if it's a juvenile it's hard to say 100%


----------



## Dillio (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 17, 2017)

ScorpSarah said:


> Looks female to me  but if it's a juvenile it's hard to say 100%


                                                                      What determines genders in this species or all species? What are we looking for?


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dillio said:


> So I was very curious about the gender of my Asian Forest Scorpion, Pete, and I read that you need a picture of their stomachs. Well when I woke up this morning it was sitting like this so i quickly took some pictures. So can anyone tell me if it is Male or Female? Thanks


Looks like an acrobat to me. LoL 

Serious note, appears female just based on what I can see but don't quote me 100%. 

Also, for future reference, when talking about whether an invertebrate is male or female, the term is what is the sex, not the gender

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dillio (Apr 17, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Looks like an acrobat to me. LoL
> 
> Serious note, appears female just based on what I can see but don't quote me 100%.
> 
> Also, for future reference, when talking about whether an invertebrate is male or female, the term is what is the sex, not the gender


Thanks or the answer, also thanks for the tip. This is the first arachnid that I've owned so I'm new to this. Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dillio said:


> Thanks or the answer, also thanks for the tip. This is the first arachnid that I've owned so I'm new to this. Appreciate it!


Welcome to the invertebrate world my friend. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 17, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> when talking about whether an invertebrate is male or female, the term is what is the sex, not the gender


Same difference, But good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScorpSarah (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesse James said:


> What determines genders in this species or all species? What are we looking for?


The size of the pectines. The photo below demonstrates it:





also notice how the gap between the inner pectine teeth is much smaller on males.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesse James said:


> Same difference, But good to know.


It's not the same difference in terms of invertebrates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 18, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> It's not the same difference in terms of invertebrates.


Why's that?



ScorpSarah said:


> The size of the pectines. The photo below demonstrates it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see..I see, cool. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Dillio (Apr 18, 2017)

ScorpSarah said:


> The size of the pectines. The photo below demonstrates it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture, really helps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonathan159 (Jun 2, 2018)

Jesse James said:


> Same difference, But good to know.


From a communication standpoint there isn't a difference between sex and gender  when talking in a conversation in which  both parties are aware of the question being put forth but if your question is "what is the difference between gender and sex?"
Sex refers to physical differences where gender refers to social differences within the community. Sex is defined by male or female whereas gender is defined by masculine or feminine (a male could show feminine attributes but that doesn't make it a female). Alot of scorpions are not sexually dimorphic which means you cannot tell the sex without looking at the reproductive organs. A physical anatomy which is not feminine or masculine but is by definition, male or female.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gallero (Nov 22, 2018)

View attachment 292862

	

		
			
		

		
	
......Got an asian forest scorpion as a gift ..can anyone help me determine its sex...if its female or male....thx allot



Gallero said:


> View attachment 292862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkiller (Nov 22, 2018)

SEEMS to be male. Not 100% sure.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 25, 2018)

I agree. Based on the comparison posted above, I would say that looks like a male.


----------



## Gallero (Nov 25, 2018)

Some people have been telling me female...others male...im having some trouble figuring out what it is...


----------



## Gallero (Nov 25, 2018)

This is another picture


----------



## Katiej4uk (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi.
We have an amazing scorpion called King.
Today I took this pic and from looking at it I think King should now be Queen. 
Can anyone confirm this please?
Many thanks


----------



## Dry Desert (Feb 9, 2019)

Katiej4uk said:


> Hi.
> We have an amazing scorpion called King.
> Today I took this pic and from looking at it I think King should now be Queen.
> Can anyone confirm this please?
> Many thanks


Bit of a cross-over this one. I have counted the teeth and there are 16 ( Males have 14-18   Females have 12-16 ) However judging from the shape of the genital operculum the King is still King.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 4, 2019)

Help please! Not sure of what the sex is.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Sep 4, 2019)

Lacy said:


> Help please! Not sure of what the sex is.



It appears you have a male. In both Pandinus and Heterometrus ssp. the males have larger pectine teeth (the comb-like organ) and they have an oval shaped genital opperculum, females will have an upside down heart shaped one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wetoji (Sep 4, 2019)

This has been a very informative thread. Great pictures for comparison. Thank you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amputee Outdoors (May 27, 2020)

ScorpSarah said:


> The size of the pectines. The photo below demonstrates it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I have a few adolescent ones that I can't wait to sex and determine if I can breed them!


----------



## Dr SkyTower (May 28, 2020)

Amputee Outdoors said:


> Thanks I have a few adolescent ones that I can't wait to sex and determine if I can breed them!


They can be a bit more difficult to sex at their juvenile stages. The pointy heart shape on the females genital operculum might not show until she is mature.


----------

